# Scorpion Quick Fire Schematics



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi again, 
Well I bought a second hand Scorpion Quickfire (Japan model for Castaic), and I need the schematic but searching in the net is imposible for me to find it.
I want to check some things, for example if the piece that make the click when you adjust the drag star is missing or just don't exist, the other thing is that the antirevers paw is missing too and the drag washers are made of a hard material, very diferent of my curados 101D, 201D and 201E.
If someone have any information it will be great!!! 
Thanks 
Gonzalo


----------



## 2Hype (Jun 9, 2009)

*Scorpion quickfire*

Have that reel. Trying to remember if mine has a click or not. At work right now so I can't check, but it's pretty much the same as the shimano castiac.


----------



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

2Hype said:


> Have that reel. Trying to remember if mine has a click or not. At work right now so I can't check, but it's pretty much the same as the shimano castiac.


Thanks for your answer!!!
Once you check just let me know about click and if you fund the schematics it will be great!!!!!
Thanks


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Castaic Schematics*

If it's really the same as the Castaic, here are those schematics:

http://schematics.planetseafishing.com/shimano/multiplier/shimano-castaic.html

Good luck!


----------



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> If it's really the same as the Castaic, here are those schematics:
> 
> http://schematics.planetseafishing.com/shimano/multiplier/shimano-castaic.html
> 
> Good luck!


Actually is not the same, in the outside the handle is diferent and I really don't know if there is any other change.
Thanks


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's the blurb from Japan Tackle. Typically, just like over here, vendors are very quick to provide how much line they hold, the price, the stamps, but never put the schematics !! Imbeciles. Twits. Dolts. Yada.

After 6 years of absence, Quickfire is back for flipping and pitching anglers!! The enlarged clutch bar lets you engage spool by thumb without turn of handle easily. Further drilled and lightened SF spool spins freely for longer cast. Compared to Castaic, Quickfire use more quality components.

http://www.japantackle.com/Shimano/Shimano_Scorpion_Quickfire.htm


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's a Japan link for drawings... Hopefully your reel is here, and the link opens. http://web.archive.org/web/20070823...no.co.jp/body/parts_list/01_spinig_parts.html


----------



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

KenD said:


> Here's a Japan link for drawings... Hopefully your reel is here, and the link opens. http://web.archive.org/web/20070823...no.co.jp/body/parts_list/01_spinig_parts.html


Thanks again!!!
The problem is that all the links are of spinning reels and I can':hairout:t find the baitcast ones
Will try again in The web


----------



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

JUst imposible to find!!!!
Please Bantam, if you can find if let me know!!!!!!!1, may be in Shimano Japan?!
Thanks


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I will try to find one. From what I can remember the reels were the same except for the color and handle length. The Castaic schematic should be sufficient for what you are trying to figure out. 

The clicker for the drag star should be on the handle nut cap. It passes through the handle and contacts the drag star. There was no anti reverse pawl on that reel. This was made years before we started doing that. It only used a bearing...the way the reels should be made


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

Could this be it?

http://fservice.shimano.co.jp/part/02/02002/index.html

http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/fishing_info/reel_learning/ship_reel/index.html

The learning index link seems to show some quickfires. Mayhaps you are in there somewhere.

I know this is clunky, but it works. Looks like they have numbered thewir drawings. 
So if yours is there, look to the left and see the drawing number Then in a drawing, remove its number, and paste in the number you want. Ergo*: **http://fservice.shimano.co.jp/part/pdf/02799.pdf** .* Oops, it went bold, dunno how...regrets...anyway remove the 02799, and put the number you need in. That drawing will then come up. So if you are 02456, plug it in,from the 02799


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll just buy this one out of petty cash... a mere 1160.00 USD 

http://fservice.shimano.co.jp/part/pdf/03124.pdf


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The good old electric reel...


----------



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Ken and Bantam.
Realy I try but only find see reels and electric ones.
Next week I`ll take some pictures of the handle and the not cliker in there and the washers so may be it will be easy that way.
I guess to find the schematic for this reel is my "White wale" !!!!!
Thanks again for your time!!


----------



## 2Hype (Jun 9, 2009)

*Which quickfire do you have?*

The 1st gen quickfire was white and kinda bulky, the 2nd gen which i have is dark burgandy and low profile. go to www.mikesreelrepair.com under schematics go to shimano and it's either the ca-200(white) or ca-200sf(burgandy). This is all i could find but i do know of other Japan quickfires that are baitcasters that were used for trolling and were black/gold but i don't have any info on them.


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

Gonzalo said:


> Thanks Ken and Bantam.
> Realy I try but only find see reels and electric ones.
> Next week I`ll take some pictures of the handle and the not cliker in there and the washers so may be it will be easy that way.
> I guess to find the schematic for this reel is my "White wale" !!!!!
> Thanks again for your time!!


I therefore assume that, of the 5 quickfires, and several SX's, on the index page in the link page, your reel is not there. Oh well. Take this for what it's worth, and catch the drift:

With respect, and without malice: In my town we have car dealerships for Chrysler, Ford, Chev, and Toyota. Why would I ever buy another make.


----------



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

2Hype said:


> The 1st gen quickfire was white and kinda bulky, the 2nd gen which i have is dark burgandy and low profile. go to www.mikesreelrepair.com under schematics go to shimano and it's either the ca-200(white) or ca-200sf(burgandy). This is all i could find but i do know of other Japan quickfires that are baitcasters that were used for trolling and were black/gold but i don't have any info on them.


Ok, tha one I have is the dark burgandy, but if you look the schematics of the ca 200sf the part I mention is diferent....the handle I have is like the Antares or Calais, you don't see the nut of the handle, it's hide in it and the clicker should be between the drag star and the piece that hold the handle, or just don't exist!!!! is just I like the clicking sound when you adjust the drag!!!!!!hwell:

With the pictures will be easer for me to explain.....my english is killing me!!!!:headknock

Thanks again


----------



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

KenD said:


> I therefore assume that, of the 5 quickfires, and several SX's, on the index page in the link page, your reel is not there. Oh well. Take this for what it's worth, and catch the drift:
> 
> With respect, and without malice: In my town we have car dealerships for Chrysler, Ford, Chev, and Toyota. Why would I ever buy another make.


Ken......I asume I'm doing it wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!:headknock
I only see japanese leters and don't see any Quickfire in there.....I can't see the index 
May be my Explorer is diferent, I open the page with google and use the automatic traslator they have but only have a few words in english.
May be there is the problema.
I just buy it because I like the handle, color and it was cheap I think it was the firs and the last JDM I bought!!!
Thank so much


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Can you post a picture of the reel? This might help with me finding the correct schematic for your reel.


----------



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

Bantam1 said:


> Can you post a picture of the reel? This might help with me finding the correct schematic for your reel.


Sure!!!!
I'll make the pictures and tomorrow will post them.
Thanks


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I will not be back on this site until Monday. I will answer the post at that time.


----------



## 2Hype (Jun 9, 2009)

*the reel has no clicker*

for the drag. Just had mine out this weekend.


----------



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi folks!!!
Well is some light at the end of the tÃºnel!!!!!!
Tha guys of JapanTackle that have une of those for sell, told me that the clicker supous to stay there and that the schematics is not longer available for this reel.....so the only way to have it is that someone take a picture in one yours and send it to me.
The handle is the same of the Scorpion of that date so right now I need to find the two parts that I don't have in my reel.
I feel grateful for all your help and time dedÃ­cate and of course will post the pictures ones I have the reel......by the way is fishing in a friend of mine hands!!!! he need it and of course.....I borrowed it!!!!
Thanks again!!!!
Gonzalo


----------

